# Seuss' 2009/2010 Psychic Season Prediction



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I am 110% right, 50% of the time. 

*Seuss' 09/10 Season Prediction*

*The Phoenix Suns will finish with a 51-win season*.* They will enter the playoffs as the 6th-8th seed,* only to be eliminated in 6 games. 
After the season, *Amare will not comeback *with the Phoenix Suns, due to either an injury he suffered during the season/playoffs or wanting to play for a different city for more money. *Grant Hill will also take off* for a contending team. That will lead to the *Suns trading Steve Nash* for high draft picks and young prospects. We will also try and *get rid of Jason Richardson* as well. And a *new era of Suns basketball will begin*.

Feel free to critique my psychic prediction and give yours as well.

*This prediction expires August 30th, 2010*.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I agree about first thing. 6th-8th seed. Maybe as high as 5. We're a first or 2nd rd exit at best though. 

As for Amare, it's depends on things. I think he'll be healthy. But if we're out of it, there's a good chance he's gone at the deadline. If we're in it and make the playoffs, I don't know, I think he and Suns org come to a compromise and find a medium on what he's looking for. With how the cap is lowering rapidly, not many teams will be able to afford Max deals or the limit we could give him. He can get a better deal here either way. 

There's no way Kerr will ever trade Steve Nash. He'd have to really push for it, which I don't think will happen. Without or without Amare.

Grant Hill will retire a Sun. Whether it's end of this yr or next. He's not going to be moved. He had his chance this summer and his kids are in school in PHX. Part of why he didn't leave. Others is Gentry, Amare, and Nash staying.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I predicted Grant Hill to leave if Amare leaves. He will have a really solid season this year and feeling like he could actually contribute on a contending team. I wouldn't be surprised to see him leave.

And yeah, Amare staying or leaving wouldn't shock me either way. It'll be interesting to see how it all unfolds.


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

if the Suns embark on a cleansing run and rid Amare because he's pouting and wants a bigger deal than Sarver offers, and the Suns are sputtering in the West (9th seed onwards), then Kerr will pull the trigger. I think Amare will be retained in the end, just a hunch. They wanted Randolph or Curry, yes? But at this stage, I'm not sure what talent Kerr will be able to get in return. 

Personally, Nash will be wise to ask a trade if the Suns rebuild fully. It will be sad being a Nash fan, but if it looks bleak Nash should be given a chance to contend for a ring elsewhere - but he does seem committed to this team in a big way. Same goes for Grant, ideally I'd wish him the best elsewhere to get a ring. 

But if the Suns are gonna contend (because our young players develop and Amare regains his devastating offense) then everyone will probably stay put. For the future, I can see Amare playing alongside Clark, Dragic, Barbosa, J-Rich (maybe), Dudley and Lopez. That future team will actually want to struggle, so they can get a high lottery pick (5-10 or something) to get a big talent that can develop immediately. But this would probably be wasting Amare's talent for 1-2 years (and cause more issues). 

Meh, just want to enjoy this season first  Here's to the Suns:cheers:


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I'm glad my predictions are going wrong. I hope I was wrong about a first round exit too.


----------

